# Picture Inside - Guess the sex!



## Rib (Nov 2, 2005)

Is it possible to sex a Mantis this young? and if so, can anyone here?


----------



## Samzo (Nov 2, 2005)

Would be easier if the image was of the underside of the mantis. Your camera is v.good might I add. Is that a marbled mantis?


----------



## Rib (Nov 2, 2005)

its a Hierodula Grandis bought from Ian  

I would get an underside shot, but the mantis is far to small to handle in such a way, and it tends to do alot of jumping, so i dont want to keep it out of its home too much in case I lose it. This is the best I can get for the mean time.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2005)

Well then just let him molt a couple times and then it will be much easier to sex him. Fine looking little mantis though.


----------



## Ian (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah...it will be almost impossilble to decipher a male from female at that age.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 3, 2005)

also i was reading both sexes have the same number of segments then two lots of the females join together is this right? also didn't say when it happened so maybe its an in the egg things before they are running about?

nice looking mantis i was too slow and missed out on one


----------



## Rib (Nov 12, 2005)

Update: After the skin shed I got the money shot. Now its not so much a matter of guessing


----------



## Samzo (Nov 12, 2005)

Male


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 13, 2005)

does it have 8 segmentsd that what i counted?


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like eight. I say wait another molt or two.


----------

